# My first betta drawing.....



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is my first attempt at a betta. I've been drawing for years but mostly stick to horses and dogs. The media is colored pencils.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That's awesome ~


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh my thats beautiful ... do you take requests?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's AWESOME!!!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great drawing... Is that of yours?


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW! Beautiful drawing!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful drawing!


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

So pretty!! Love the colors and the fins!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks good!  That's fantastic for a first time betta drawing! Mine looked like a thumb with skin flaps. 

You might want to try for sharper edges, though, usually getting a fine point on the pencil and going over it a few times will do that. Then if you blend that line into the rest of the finnage it will look really nice and crisp!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Next time I'm going to use a different paper. I love the black but it doesn't work with my colored pencils all that well.


----------

